

PHP.net Redesign - tlongren
http://www.php.net/#

======
Jeremy1026
One thing I don't like about the new design is the search. The old version
allowed you to enter a function name and press enter, and then be taken to the
function page. Now you have to enter the function name and wait for it to
appear in the search completion list and click on it. Else you get taken to a
results page, that opens links in a new window.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Isn't that so that people can talk about a function (for example json_encode)
in different places, have it register in search, and have other people be able
to find it?

If they have that kind of lookup table implemented for functions, don't you
lose the ability to search for just mentions of a certain term? Also I found
the dropdown completion list to be pretty fast (once I clicked a link it
loaded rather slowly, though)

------
tlongren
Click "Step into the future! Click here to switch to the beta php.net site" at
the top to see the new design.

It's a huge improvement visually.

------
hardwaresofton
It's like Christmas has come for PHP developers.

Finally a big step forward, maybe PHP will be catch some support on the Web
2.0 bndwgn now

